# What Should I Bring On A 3 Day Charter?



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I lined up a fishing vacation for myself and 3 family members in Venice, LA.in August. I have posted about it several times, but I will give the details again. Capt. Kerry Milano with Outer Limit Charters. Focus is YFT with option to do that all 3 days or do a rig trip or an inshore trip depending on the bite and how much we enjoy the YFT trip. All meals and booze included with accommodations. I am compiling a list of things to bring since I set the trip up and probably have the most angling experience of any of us. *Please post any tips about any aspect of the trip or just add to my list of what to bring.*

List- non marking shoes, hat, sunscreen, cameras- digital and disposable, cell phone chargers, coolers to bring fillets home, sea sickness meds (pretzels, bonine, dramamine- non drowsy, electrolyte beverages like gatorade or propel, queze ease, ginger ale, saltines), cash- for paying the captain and wagering on the day's catch.

Thanks All,

Mike


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

dont know how a overnighter works but when me and friends go out on a day trip on the way back they usually pass around a tip jar for the deck hands. usually cost around 100 bucks to fish and is mostly on those big boat that have two deck hands and has 20 people on them and usually tip the deck hand 20 bucks personally from me and the wife.(on the ride back they usually wont turn down a beer if you offer it too) from my experience the capt sit behind the wheel and the deck hand runs like a chicken with his head chopped off he will be your best friend expecially if you dont know what your doing. just a coment, have fun on your trip


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Our trip is not an overnighter, but thanks. We are staying at the captain's condo each night.And I agree about tipping deck hands. If you ever take a party boat trip tip the deckie a 20 or so as you leave the dock and see what kind of service you get in terms of live baits and positioning on the boat when it comes time to drop bait. I worked for tips once upon a time and my rule is if you can't afford to tip youcan't afford to go. Tip again when you leave- deck hands are usually smart, hard working folks thatdeserve your consideration. What may seem like a small amount to you overall may make the deckies day and he/she will not forget you if you come back. #1 rule of tipping- tip well, even when you get poor service. The server knows you got poor service and it probably isn't their fault. I have gotten all kinds of free food and drinks with this policy, even at high end places, though we have only a few in P-cola that I would consider high end. Rambling, but follow this adviceon charters or at dinner and write me if it doesn't work out for you. Bet it will...


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would ask your guide/charter capt what he suggests that you bring for the boat and the condo. One more thing, makes sure everyone in your party brings their meds. You can get a prescription filled most anywhere, but it is a real pain. I developed a checklist that I send my guys a few days before our overnight trip and it seems to help. I'll try to remember it tomorrow when I get in the office......


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like you've got it pretty much covered Mike. Ya'll have fun and take lots of :takephoto


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I always like to have gum when fishing offshore, I know its kind of off the wall but a nice peice of fruity gum is great when you are hot and dehydrated. Also a big sombrero hat is a life saver.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Meals and booze included in price, where do I sign up. :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Team Git Down (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike,

A slicker suit no matter the time of year or location, trust me. Good luck catch em' up.

Over,

Darren

Team Git' Down


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Let your wife pack for you. I bet you will have everything you need!!! You may have to have some help carrying it to the boat tho.


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

I would talk to the crew and Capt. and see if they are willing to do an overnighter.It is extremely hot in August.It is easier on the crew to fish at night and the fish can sometimes be more cooperative at night.I would at least get the Capt's opinion and find out if it is an option.Bring plenty of water and gatorade and sunscreen.Start applying sunscreen when you leave the dock.Do not keep more Tuna than you can eat in 3 or 4 months or give to some friends.Good luck.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *sniper (4/13/2008)*Let your wife pack for you. I bet you will have everything you need!!! You may have to have some help carrying it to the boat tho.


Thats right.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *SplitTine (4/13/2008)*Meals and booze included in price, where do I sign up. :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


Yeah, but the price wasn't cheap!!! What I should have said was we bought an all inclusive package- didn't mean to mislead. That being said SplitTine I think I can drink enough beer to bankrupt them! Cheers!

Thanks everybody for the replies.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

From going down there before, you better take everything you can think of. Things may have changed since last spring, but back then there were no grocery stores or convenience stores anywhere. Since it sounds like there just may be a little drinking going on, don't forget the Tylenol and Alka Seltzer. Good luck.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

If you have never been out before take this advise, don't go inside the cabin and stay in the a/c or anything, if you or familygo inside a boat and you don't have any sea legs you may get see sick, my wife is stuborn and wanted to play cards on the way out.........try focussing on a moving object and your moving too and it wont work out for you especially if not used to it, sea sickness sucks and wont go away till your on land(if your lucky) and is horrible. the puking you can deal with, the spinning in you headlike you drank a whole bottle of crown you wont like at all. If its a big slow diesel boat, just go out on the front deck and sit down stay hydrated(inbetween the beers:letsdrink) and enjoy. If you get on the front you also wont have to breath diesel fumes if its a smoker! Enjoy your trip, take strong heed to the cabin warning, personally used to it but many a friend fall victim to it. I've only got sick once, trying to untie a anchor rope in a very small compartment....bad day!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

don't forget zip lock bags and a strong back. good luck and save some for the rest of us to catch.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sunscreen... lots of it.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is my list so far. Please add on as you see fit. I have to e-mail this to our party this week, so help me out folks! <P class=MsoTitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U>What to Bring on the Charter</U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Sunglasses- polarized<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Hat<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Sunscreen<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Camera<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Cooler to bring fish home in- fillets only, not whole fish, so size does not have to be large<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Cash- they prefer cash and it may bring us discounts. There also may be some wagering- say 20 bucks each into the pot for the biggest fish each day<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Seasickness meds<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Boat shoes- non marking soles<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Cell phone and chargers<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Zip lock bags for fillets<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">

Thanks!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

skin so soft with deet.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont underestimate the size of the coolers you might need, last time we went to venice we had to buy 2-40 gal rubbermaid trash cans to bring the YFT fillets in.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Drinks and food! At least snacks!


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cash for tips for the deckhand if there is one!


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

personally, I'd take a good knife or leatherman, flashlight/strobe/beacon, 50' of 550 cord, electrical or duct tape, and matches. I'd put all this in a waterproof sack and have it readily accessible. you never know when the sh*t is going to hit the fan. but that's just a Marine talking.....

:usaflag


----------

